# Can I use polyester ink on 50/50 blend shirt?



## Tshirtim (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone used polyester ink on 50/50 shirts? I have 200 polyester shirts to do AND only 6 of the 50/50 blend. I don't want to change inks on 4 screens. 
Thanks, Tim.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, 50/50 can have issues with dye migration just like 100% tees.

FYI, you can even use your poly ink on 100% cotton.


----------



## Tshirtim (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Splat, I appreciate your help.
Tshirtim


----------

